# Would it be OK to commit genocide on the gays?



## LofaSofa (Jun 8, 2019)

They really haven't ever done anything to contribute to society and most of them end up being outed as degenerates and pedophiles so I don't think it would matter if they died.

Wouldn't it just be more beneficial to get rid of them all together?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 8, 2019)

Who else will pin threads in TSIC


----------



## dreamworks face (Jun 8, 2019)

Lol science says you're a faggot


> Is Homophobia Associated With Homosexual Arousal? Henry E. Adams, Lester W. Wright, Jr., and Bethany A. Lohr University of Georgia
> 
> The authors investigated the role of homosexual arousal in exclusively heterosexual men who admitted negative affect toward homosexual individuals. Participants consisted of a group of homophobic men (n = 35) and a group of nonhomophobic men (n = 29); they were assigned to groups on the basis of their scores on the Index of Homophobia (W. W. Hudson & W. A. Ricketts, 1980). The men were exposed to sexually explicit erotic stimuli consisting of heterosexual, male homosexual, and lesbian videotapes, and changes in penile circumference were monitored. They also completed an Aggression Questionnaire (A. H. Buss & M. Perry, 1992 ). Both groups exhibited increases in penile circumference to the heterosexual and female homosexual videos. *Only the homophobic men showed an increase in penile erection to male homosexual stimuli. The groups did not differ in aggression. Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies.*


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 8, 2019)

This isn't a Shiversblood post. Where am I?


----------



## Damn Near (Jun 8, 2019)

go for it, send me a postcard


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jun 8, 2019)

But who will moderate our precious farms?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 8, 2019)

Francis York Morgan said:


> But who will moderate our precious farms?


The trannies obviously.


----------



## Eryngium (Jun 8, 2019)

The only ways to stop the gays from reproducing is genocide.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Jun 8, 2019)

we'd have less threads like this, that's for sure.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Jun 8, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> They really haven't ever done anything to contribute to society and most of them end up being outed as degenerates and pedophiles so I don't think it would matter if they died.
> 
> Wouldn't it just be more beneficial to get rid of them all together?



Turing, nigger.

I don't care who does what with their parts as long as they keep them away from animals and children. Also if they could not make it my business that would be awesome.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jun 8, 2019)

On the one hand they spread disease, on the other hand they aren't as bad as Jews.


----------



## KingofNothing (Jun 8, 2019)

I dunno I heard committing genocides is kinda rude and I don't wanna be rude.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 8, 2019)

Eventually, the left will decide it IS ok.

They always do.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Jun 8, 2019)

Try and kill me, faggot.


----------



## dreamworks face (Jun 8, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> On the one hand they spread disease, on the other hand they aren't as bad as Jews.


I thought going gay gave you an obligatory yarmulke and star of david to go along with it.


----------



## UA 674 (Jun 8, 2019)

Are you friends with Omar Mateen?


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jun 8, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> I thought going gay gave you an obligatory yarmulke and star of david to go along with it.



How gay do I have to go for my free Jew hat? My crown is starting to thin out and I want a free hat.


----------



## dreamworks face (Jun 8, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> How gay do I have to go for my free Jew hat? My crown is starting to thin out and I want a free hat.


I'd say just the tip but they don't have tips (or tip).


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 8, 2019)

If we had genocided the gays we wouldn't have the music of Queen or KF's movie night, and that would be a shame.



dreamworks face said:


> Lol science says you're a faggot



Welp, time to seduce my best friend.


----------



## IV 445 (Jun 8, 2019)

No, all the gays on here are cool.

Especially you reading this <3


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 8, 2019)

You would have to kill straight people because most gays come from straights.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jun 8, 2019)

Seems like a lot of work. How many days paid vacation do we get in this deal? Dental? A parking spot at the office for genocider of the month?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 8, 2019)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Seems like a lot of work. How many days paid vacation do we get in this deal? Dental? A parking spot at the office for genocider of the month?


This. I could be persuaded to scale back my planetary destruction to just the gays at first  for a competitive 401k and bennies. Maybe a lambo.


----------



## Garm (Jun 8, 2019)

Theoretically if homosexuality and transgenderism have genetic components that can be screened for during pregnancy you could convince the woman to get an abortion, thereby accomplishing the same result without actively advocating genocide.

And it is a simple fact of life that women can't do anything wrong so the genocide would be looked upon favorably in the history books.

Thanks Kiwi Farms for letting me be the monster I can't be in public.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 8, 2019)

Let's genocide the pedos and the whole gay thing will sort itself out.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 8, 2019)

Alan Turing fucked your dad.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 8, 2019)

Garm said:


> Theoretically if homosexuality and transgenderism have genetic components that can be screened for during pregnancy you could convince the woman to get an abortion, thereby accomplishing the same result without actively advocating genocide.
> 
> And it is a simple fact of life that women can't do anything wrong so the genocide would be looked upon favorably in the history books.
> 
> Thanks Kiwi Farms for letting me be the monster I can't be in public.


Remember when we tricked women into entering the workforce and gave them all credit cards?





Next we'll rebrand eugenics as being progressive parenting and we'll have Captain Marvel get an abortion.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 8, 2019)

No, but it would be ok to genocide OP


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 8, 2019)

Yes. I'm not gay so fuck em.


----------



## SiccDicc (Jun 8, 2019)

Honestly, it sounds like they're doing that to themselves if the Super STDs are anything to gawk at.


----------



## BenevolenceInDenial (Jun 8, 2019)

First of all, judging by the outrageously vocal minority again, I see?

Second, that's a lotta hard work. Where's the GoFundMe page, faggot?


----------



## rooblue (Jun 8, 2019)

I could get on board if it was troons. Obviously there is some overlap though.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jun 8, 2019)

Objectively we should


----------



## BoingoTango (Jun 8, 2019)

Well, faggots by their very nature will genocide themselves, if instead we just stop promoting it, that would be way cooler.

Also, we want to use our genocide points on a group that is actually truly dangerous, like the Muslims. 


I guess if you really wanna do something drastic about the homos, just kill off the leadership in the LGBT community (like the people who set-up their big dildo tossing rallys and shit. Kinda like that old black man did not to long. Just mowed them down with his car. Good job Grandad.)


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 8, 2019)

Who's going to compliment me at the gym if you do that? Think about who you're hurting.


----------



## Clintonberg (Jun 9, 2019)

Sexuality isn't confined to racial boundaries so targeting a certain group wouldn't effectively get rid of them completely. To remove homosexuality from existence altogether you would need to end all life on earth. A better solution to your useless degenerate problem would be to just kill yourself.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Jun 9, 2019)

Gays contribute vast amounts of money to the economy. Margarita mixers, dildos, fetichini, designer clothing, etc.

Better to have gay money than overseas chink cash.


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 9, 2019)

Arctic Fox said:


> Gays contribute vast amounts of money to the economy. Margarita mixers, dildos, fetichini, designer clothing, etc.
> 
> Better to have gay money than overseas chink cash.


and don't forget Mazda Miatas!


----------



## RIPhamroll (Jun 9, 2019)

As previously stated LGBT people already seem to genocide themselves.
They increase their own risk of death in a multitude of categories and can't reproduce.

So how have they not already gone extinct? 

Because, as with the theories on evolution of homosexuality, it's some complex genealogy that causes it. I mean if you want I could summarise them for those that don't know them. But, essentially you can't get rid of them, and we've been trying for at least a thousand years to no success.

Sociological theory (I know I know just listen) would support early intervention and support for fags which would essentially turn them from faggots into normal people that have different sex lives. 

Unfortunately for the planet, the most expensive, time consuming resource dependent and pussy ass methods are almost always the correct ones.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 9, 2019)

I say no but ask your mother.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 9, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> They really haven't ever done anything to contribute to society and most of them end up being outed as degenerates and pedophiles so I don't think it would matter if they died.
> 
> Wouldn't it just be more beneficial to get rid of them all together?


It's impossible to genocide the gays

Genocide is an act against a group of people and the gays are not people.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 9, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> They really haven't ever done anything to contribute to society and most of them end up being outed as degenerates and pedophiles


that sound alot more like muslims and not like gays.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 9, 2019)

Just shove butt plugs into homosexual men’s butts so that no one can have anal sex with them and maybe they will turn straight after a while of not having cocks slammed into their anus for a while. I’m thinking like a chastity belt sort of thing butt plug wise.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jun 9, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Just shove butt plugs into homosexual men’s butts so that no one can have anal sex with them and maybe they will turn straight after a while of not having cocks slammed into their anus for a while. I’m thinking like a chastity belt sort of thing butt plug wise.


Are you just basically suggesting that we turn them into cucks instead?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 9, 2019)

The gays are usually the creative types, we need them around for making art/entertainment.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 9, 2019)

It should not be okay to kill gay people unless they are the original person to post in a thread.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 9, 2019)

Also, if we genocide all the gays, who's going to suck my dick while my wife's out of town? I can't get a mistress; that would be adultery which is a sin.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jun 9, 2019)

Someone should genocide Carlos Maza.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Jun 9, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> They really haven't ever done anything to contribute to society and most of them end up being outed as degenerates and pedophiles so I don't think it would matter if they died.
> 
> Wouldn't it just be more beneficial to get rid of them all together?



lol shut up, faggot.


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 9, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> The trannies obviously.


None other than our own Jocelyn Connie Troon.


----------



## SugarSnot (Jun 9, 2019)

I think it is entirely within reason to deny them biological children of their own, but to go out of your way to kill the gays that have already been born is pretty fucking gay. Allow them to adopt. Don't allow them to breed. Don't kill them. From there we can figure out a way to peacefully coexist.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jun 9, 2019)

We shouldn't get rid of all the gays. That seems very wasteful. What we should do is have a weekly Internet poll where we'd voted for 'Most Annoying Gay Person'. They would then be killed. 

So right now Carlos Maza would win it. The nice thing about this system is that the other gays would know they were vulnerable and would moderate their behaviour. Rather than trying to get everyone to the right of Marx kicked off the Internet like Maza they'd instead contribute to computer science like Turing or to music like all those bummers in the 80's. Or they'd stay in the closet and fight in the culture wars like Crowder.


----------



## Terminus Est (Jun 9, 2019)

I don't see a reason not to


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 9, 2019)

SugarSnot said:


> I think it is entirely within reason to deny them biological children of their own, but to go out of your way to kill the gays that have already been born is pretty fucking gay. Allow them to adopt. Don't allow them to breed. Don't kill them. From there we can figure out a way to peacefully coexist.



We should stop gayness by outlawing heterosexual sex immediately.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jun 9, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> We should stop gayness by outlawing heterosexual sex immediately.



In related news the bestiality epidemic continues. Lt Shiversblood was quoted as saying following the execution of hundreds of zoophiles 'We will fight this menace until everyone accepts that the human anus is the only acceptable receptacle for penetration. Blessed be Trent, who died of a perforated colon to save us all'.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 9, 2019)

OP's genocidal movement will quickly tear itself.apart when confronted with the Trap Question.


----------



## Sevatonius (Jun 9, 2019)

The gays that go to Pride get the gas. same as their obnoxious and enabling straight friends. the gays that don't think it's empowering to swallow dildos and simulating sex acts on floats get to live as equals.


----------



## Cosmug (Jun 9, 2019)

There are plenty of gays that aren’t obnoxious faggots. The ones who are should be sent to their own little walled off city no one is allowed to leave. Then after they kill each other over pronouns we can hose everything off with bleach and make it farmland or something.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 9, 2019)

Cosmug said:


> There are plenty of gays that aren’t obnoxious faggots. The ones who are should be sent to their own little walled off city no one is allowed to leave. Then after they kill each other over pronouns we can hose everything off with bleach and make it farmland or something.


Nothing would every grow there again and you know it, you're using _faggiyah_ to trick us into destroying San Francisco!


----------



## Cosmug (Jun 9, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Nothing would every grow there again and you know it, you're using _faggiyah_ to trick us into destroying San Francisco!


>Implying there’s anything left to destroy


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jun 9, 2019)

Let's target someone worthwhile, like anti-vaxxers, or people who don't pick up after their dogs.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 9, 2019)

Jesus will forgive you


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jun 9, 2019)

Piss said:


> Keep all the actual homosexuals but get rid of the faggots that pretend to be offended when someone says "that's fuckin gay" when referring to something that is gay in the wimpy/lame sense



I'm offensive and this is gay.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 9, 2019)

We could start small. Like maybe just the twinks who wear glitter.


----------



## ZooSmell (Jun 10, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Jun 10, 2019)

As a fellow faggot I voted yes.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 10, 2019)

So we know that through the first rule of Channery that OP = faggot
Now, through the transitive property, we know this thread is simply a cry for help.
Now, we see the poll, which when taken with the aforementioned data, means we're cutting whether he kills himself or not

Do the needful, everyone


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm not sure how you could have a "genocide" against gays. As far as I know LGBT people aren't an ethnic group and nobody has a found a gay gene.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 10, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> I'm not sure how you could have a "genocide" against gays. As far as I know LGBT people aren't an ethnic group and nobody has a found a gay gene.


That's exactly why I'm so excited to get started! Since it's difficult to prove that someone is actually gay, we're going to have to play it safe and just liquidate 95% of the population.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 10, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> That's exactly why I'm so excited to get started! Since it's difficult to prove that someone is actually gay, we're going to have to play it safe and just liquidate 95% of the population.


Well if you had just come out and said that I could have agreed with you  earlier. Thanos main problem was that 50% wasnt nearly enough.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 10, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Well if you had just come out and said that I could have agreed with you  earlier. Thanos main problem was that 50% wasnt nearly enough.


Thanos was a cuck who falsely believed that life has value.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 10, 2019)

If we genocide the gays, we'll be indirectly supporting Islam. And we don't want that, do we?


----------



## Anti Fanta (Jun 10, 2019)

lol gays aren't an ethnic group you dumb fuck.

Alan Turing, Leonardo Da Vinci, the ancient Greeks, countless artists of all kinds etc. etc. I'd say the gays have contributed a huge amount to humanity relative to their numbers.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jun 10, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> If we genocide the gays, we'll be indirectly supporting Islam. And we don't want that, do we?



We need to put Amy Coney Barrett in charge of who gets the gas




She's not keen on the kebabs or the gays. Or Democrats. Or atheists.

You'd best be prepared to answer questions on theology and the laws of the Old Republic and the New Theocracy.


----------



## PN 801 (Jun 10, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> If we genocide the gays, we'll be indirectly supporting Islam. And we don't want that, do we?


Sometimes you gotta mix the bad to make the cake.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 10, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> We need to put Amy Coney Barrett in charge of who gets the gas
> 
> View attachment 794178
> 
> ...


But then we'd be putting a woman in charge, therefore we'd be the Democrats. And then what?


----------



## Spunt (Jun 10, 2019)

Leave idubbbz alone.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 10, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> OP's genocidal movement will quickly tear itself.apart when confronted with the Trap Question.



Is there a final solution to the trap question?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 10, 2019)

Force every single homosexual male in the world to transition into a woman. That way everytime a man slams his penis into the anus of a homosexual male he will actually be slamming his penis into the anus of a woman and thus will actually be straight.

Problem simply solved.


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Force every single homosexual male in the world to transition into a woman. That way everytime a man slams his penis into the anus of a homosexual male he will actually be slamming his penis into the anus of a woman and thus will actually be straight.
> 
> Problem simply solved.


Do they all have to be named Trent?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Force every single homosexual male in the world to transition into a woman. That way everytime a man slams his penis into the anus of a homosexual male he will actually be slamming his penis into the anus of a woman and thus will actually be straight.
> 
> Problem simply solved.


That's what they do in Iran and it's only barely an atrocity. It's definitely something to consider for the hinterlands of America, because who can complain about more women running around amirite?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 10, 2019)

Syndrome of a Down said:


> Do they all have to be named Trent?


There’s only one true and honest Trent


----------



## BeepMareep (Jun 10, 2019)

Wipe out the entire human race, that would be best tbh.


----------



## Garm (Jun 10, 2019)

We could just go Brave New World and grow fetus' in tanks.









						Artificial Wombs Are Getting Better And Better
					

In 2017, a team of Australian and Japanese scientists announced a breakthrough that could someday save the lives of countless babies.  They used an artificial womb to keep premature lamb fetuses alive and healthy enough for them to be later delivered without serious health complications. This...




					gizmodo.com


----------



## UN 474 (Jun 10, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> They really haven't ever done anything to contribute to society and most of them end up being outed as degenerates and pedophiles so I don't think it would matter if they died.
> 
> Wouldn't it just be more beneficial to get rid of them all together?



As a faggot myself, this is dumb. You can't point the finger at one's sexual orientation and believe it's the reason for their stupidity. Yes, some faggots are morons, but that can be said about any group of people.

Now, come over here so I can pound that thicc ass of yours.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Jun 13, 2019)

If we gotta kill all the gays, that means we gotta kill OP.

Edit: and ur mom lol


----------



## The best and greatest (Jun 13, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> They really haven't ever done anything to contribute to society and most of them end up being outed as degenerates and pedophiles so I don't think it would matter if they died.
> 
> Wouldn't it just be more beneficial to get rid of them all together?


Why don't you man up and kill me yourself you fucking pussy?


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Jun 13, 2019)

on an lighter note, this poll is now officially balanced


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 13, 2019)

The guy who cleans my car sometimes is gay and he does an AMAZING job on my paintwork so, nah let's keep 'em.


----------



## UN 474 (Jun 13, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> The guy who cleans my car sometimes is gay and he does an AMAZING job on my paintwork so, nah let's keep 'em.



We should keep them as slaves. I wouldn't mind being your slave.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 14, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> The guy who cleans my car sometimes is gay and he does an AMAZING job on my paintwork so, nah let's keep 'em.



How do you know that he is guy if you have never slammed your penis into his anus? He might just be metrosexual.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 14, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> How do you know that he is guy if you have never slammed your penis into his anus? He might just be metrosexual.


Nah man, he gay. I have it on the good authority of somebody who has cock slammed his every orifice.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 14, 2019)

Song relevant:


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 14, 2019)

Don't get rid of the based gays. They know what's up.

Only the progressive cucked gays.


----------

